# Taking the kids to the San Juans



## DevFletcher (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey everyone! My family and I are going to visit the San Juan Islands in a couple of weeks I was just wondering if anyone knew a good place to get life vests? I know there is a place about 20 minutes from my house I can go to, but does anyone know of anything online with decent prices?


----------



## donlofland (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd check Craigslist, first. And if you're sailing out of Everett they have a rack of kids lfe vests you can borrow, there by the marina office.


----------



## Maxboatspeed (Apr 11, 2010)

Cool - the Juans are cool. Ya, W. Mar. is the easiest. I won't go into the numerous sources online - There are sites and sales. Have fun, be safe, and I'll see you there.
What's the ride?
Max


----------

